# Strong dollar - what have you bought



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Just seeing if anyones splashed out while the Aussie $ is doing well....

Nothing purchased by me yet ........... but am open


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

A house.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Just recently, more rod holders from kayak fishing gear and lures from an ebay trader, I love hardbait, 10 at a time.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Daiwa Advantage 3000 for $150
Tuff Line XP for $20
Numerous lures off ilovehardbait

All off ebay


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Stohlquist splash top from kayak fishing supplies,
New ultra light 1 man tent off eBay that I was a bit nervous about the wife finding in the mail....... Absolute LEGEND of a eBay seller fudged the customs price decleration (without being asked) to about 20% of the real price, so no questions asked!!!!
Phew!


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Scored myself a new overhead for the pelagics for my birthday, a fin nor Marquesa. Hopefully put it to good use this summer


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Got back from the US about 3 weeks ago. Spent a few too many dollars here.










Only took me about 3 hours though


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Shimano Elf 1000S
Couple of Megabass Dog X jr

Thats exhausted my lack of funds


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Nothing as yet. Does anyone know where to get a Stradic Ci4 (1000) delivered for 200 aussie bucks?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

patwah said:


> ohagas said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing as yet. Does anyone know where to get a Stradic Ci4 (1000) delivered for 200 aussie bucks?
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SHIMANO-stradic- ... 574wt_1139

Damn you Paddy, I can resist... :lol:


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone for a house in the US for $100k


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

I have just bought the Ci4 and just wondering whats the best rod for it? I mainly use SPs, small HDs like sx40 and TT blades. Price around $200 mark.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

koich said:


> A house.


In the US? If so, anything to watch out for?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

wopfish said:


> Just seeing if anyones splashed out while the Aussie $ is doing well....










Not Telling








Its bad enough with what I do tell you guys let alone what I actually do buy  ;-)


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Columbia Bahama II long sleeve fishing shirt at $43 delivered. ($79 in Anaconda and $87.95!!! in BCF)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

1967 Mustang Fastback!!!! Arrives February! Woohooooooooo


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

AJD said:


> 1967 Mustang Fastback!!!! Arrives February! Woohooooooooo


Ahh Bugger - I just woke up from the dream.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

koich said:


> A house.


DHL would have been happy.


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nothing purchased yet, hope it is still strong in december as I am going to Japan for christmas- bring on the lure hunt and hopefully an eging rod/rig


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone found a big online US store that doesnt charge you the earth for the shipping or a stupid % markup for the same........


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Eric - theres a reason why I wear a mask !

Now I'm really concerned about your book fetish


----------



## slug (Mar 28, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with bigger items, aside from the house? Is it worth while to try and get a trolling motor from the US or is it really not worth it with shipping expenses?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

IMHO it depends how big a saving you can make - the cost of shipping and the likelyhood of it getting damaged - and all those associated hassles...... if its super cheap and can deal with the hassles then go ahead - but bear in mind you could be up for taxes on that if its over 1k in theory.....

I'm thinking of clothing or small expensive mechanical thingys like reeels....


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

After seeing this post - I have scanned many USA music stores(incl eBay) for guitar pickups - they are about 1/2 price compared to here - but they all refuse to post to Aust.
None say why.


----------



## slug (Mar 28, 2008)

From what ive seen so far some either 
-dont ship internationally, (or Alsaka or Hawaii for that matter!)
- Charge you a fortune OR
- Have weight restrictions as ive just found out. Its funny thought because my wife got some cast iron pots from the US and it was all quite reasnoble.

So i think ill stick with a few smaller things like dry bag and some Native Watercraft specific things.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

wopfish said:


> Anyone found a big online US store that doesnt charge you the earth for the shipping or a stupid % markup for the same........


This store uses this company,I haven't used them but they say you save up to 82% off typical international shipping rates,i suppose you could use them with any store once you get your U.S address set up.
http://www.outdoorproshop.com/help_answer.asp?ID=12


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

eric said:


> Not fishing or kayaking gear, but those that like their books in the old skool paper format should have look at http://www.bookdepository.co.uk.
> 
> Free postage to Australia.


It's also good for textbooks.

For people having shipping problems try the Japanese websites. They always ship here and are better to deal with.

Most websites are readable under google translator.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > A house.
> ...


Nope, just local

One at a time sir, one at a time..


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

DiggerRob said:


> garmac said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing this post - I have scanned many USA music stores(incl eBay) for guitar pickups - they are about 1/2 price compared to here - but they all refuse to post to Aust.
> ...


Thanks Rob - I was after a Dimarzio but it turns out US distributors aren't allowed to ship OS - to protect OS distributors I presume. Dimarzios are about $170 here, compared to $75 in US :shock: . Bummer.

I had a look at those GFS and they get a pretty good wrap, and are quite cheap - so I ordered one - $44 AUS dollars delivered. At that price it can't hurt to try them.

Cheers


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

More Megabass, Luckycraft and Smith lures from Japan.
Picked up a brand new Caldia 3000 from Thailand for $201AUS delivered.
It was here in a week.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

fishnut said:


> A new flyreel and flyrod. Full custom Abel Super 7/8 in the new 2011 Bonefish colour, can't help myself and a new Sage Xi3 7wt flyrod for an up and coming future Bonefishing trip ;-). Both will be arriving in the next week so I'm like an expectant father :lol:
> Pure flyreel porn below 8) . Cheers Darren.


DROOOOOOL!
Very very noice!!
Sooo jealous.


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

If you want to buy something from the US but the retailer won't ship to Oz, try these guys;

http://www.myamericanshopper.com

They will order your gear, combine multiple items and ship. I used them the other day and they were excellent.

Cheers

Tim


----------

